# Aires in Spain (camping compass)



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi All,

I've downloaded the POI map from this site, but there seems to be a lot of information on aires available at: 
http://campingcompass.com/aires/spain

Does anyone know if this information is available elsewhere or how I could download it to take with me as it doesn't appear to be available offline!

Cheers


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd be equally interested ... since currently in spain and looking for some Aire equivilants ...



Addie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've downloaded the POI map from this site, but there seems to be a lot of information on aires available at:
> http://campingcompass.com/aires/spain
> ...


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Here's one for your list on main motorway Zaragosa to Madrid just as you leave the city limits Repsol station with adjacent lorry park with Mororhome section secure compound night guard water and dumping restaurant not sure if it's free? I did not pay 
Colin Frier


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Do you have my "all aires" POI list (see my tips link)
I believe I have all the aires from the website you mention with a load more.
HTH


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

These sites list Spanish aires

http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php

http://mitglied.lycos.de/womosp/womo_SP_EA.asc

http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/portada.asp

Don


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

38Rover said:


> night guard water and dumping restaurant


Not sure I'd want to eat *there* :lol: :lol:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is another one to add to your list Don

www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php


----------



## miket678 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Aires in Spain*

Hi, just been contacted by Vicarious Books. A new book listing all Aires in Spain and Portugal and also LPG locations in Spain will be available on 13th January. It costs £11.99. I have just ordered my copy. I will be travelling down through France and to Souther Spain in February. This guide should be very usefull.


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

how about buying the aires of spain book its out next week like everyone has to do 11.99 from vicarous books i just pre oredered mine tonight


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

This is interesting.
I did post a list of Aires and safe wild camp places all of which I have personally visited. On some of the sites mentioned on other sites I could not get there with a 7m van so did not include them. Other aires like the one at the rail station at Carcaixant I never listed because I did not think it was safe. As I promises Vicarious books that I would visit the aires and send them the details I would be interested in seeing how accurate the book is and how many aires they have visited. Hopefully all those who buy it will post some info on it. I will be pleased if they really have visited all the Spanish aires because it means I dont have to bother
Link to places to stay 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-57501-.html


----------

